# An amazing lady and a great shot !!!



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gettin ready for a Canadian moose hunt 
Oneida Eagle Talon 45#@27"
Zwickey Eskimo's
Maxima carbon arrows and or Easton aluminum arrows
A lady with lots of Class !!


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck. That bow looks science fiction.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, they do look like science fiction but do they ever shoot nice and smooth. Plus the quality of service you get from Oneida is second to none :thumbs_up

Beautiful part of the country your in, passed through there going to and coming back from Saskatoon.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*how can you tell*

How can you tell it it's a sweet bow, what methods did you use.. are you shooting paper cup size groups at 70 meters?

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Unfortunately, both my wife and I do not practice at 70 meters and we don't use paperclips either. We enjoy being in the bush and practice shooting at ranges that are comfortable with our shooting abilities.

The reason we decided to shoot Oneida's were because we are both instinctive shooters ( with traditional gear ) and we decided to try them out.

We both shot Mathews bows prior to this and really loved them too. A awesome bow, light and very reliable but for the both of us, the Oneida ( one string without cables ) was more adaptable to our shooting style. And if anyone asks why the Pollington red dot scope, I say its a great sight and we can remove them if we wish.

There are many Mathews bows shooters here and they have the capability of shooting great distances and being so proficient too, a great bunch of guys :thumbs_up, we always make them look twice when we are shooting because of our bows but we all enjoy a fun time shooting together.

Great questions Ontario Moose and Mathews are also great bows !!! And we couldn't even come close to mention the quality of archers / bowhunters that are out there today that shoot Mathews, we are different using Oneidas but carry with us the same heart that all bowhunters carry 

A great day this is and wishing you and all the wonderful people at the Bow Shop a beautiful day :thumbs_up


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow Griz, that was the most diplomatic reply to a less than friendly (read rude) post I have ever seen. You definately get an A+ for being civil.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanking you Twisted Canuck for your reply however I do need to mention that we can sometimes without wanting too pass on the wrong impressions using either e-mails or forums such as this one. We are also used to taking a few fun pokes because of us using Oneida Eagle bows but I really think that comes with the territory.

I firmly believe that all bowhunters ( that means everyone ) carry with them the same heart and its when you attend 3D shoots or Jamborees that you can really feel it. I did not take offence by Ontario Moose post, I enjoyed the opportunity to respond to a opinion posted by a fellow bowhunter.

We all have the ability to help one another and we can only do this when times are hard, not when times are easy. All of you are making our days that much brighter, thank you :thumbs_up It was nice hearing from you, wishing you lots of great shooting days and happy bowhunting !!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow..*



Twisted Canuck said:


> Wow Griz, that was the most diplomatic reply to a less than friendly (read rude) post I have ever seen. You definately get an A+ for being civil.....:thumbs_up


wow TC.. it was just a question.. if you think there was something else.. :thumbs_do

the only thing though.. I've seen more onida's blow up than any other bow combined hopefully the quality has improved.. and it was paper cup , not paper clip.. I was just asking a plain question.. if your satisfied shooting a paper plate at 20 yards that would be good too..

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ontario Moose, your absolutely right about the issues the Oneida's had but man they have improved leaps and bounds today and are very reliable, believe me. Maintenance is key to keeping your equipment up to par with your shooting schedule and the staff at Oneida are absolutely incredible including Mr. Pollington himself.

I look forward to being able to deal with you at the Bow Shop and I do have to say that the way we were dealth with by you in the past was truly examplary, Kuddos to all of you.

Now as to what TC wrote, it was a misunderstanding and you will have to let that one go, we all make mistakes.

Again, wishing all of you a great day and tons of happy shooting.....now if we were to talk about people shooting Hoyt's....LOL Just kidding now :tongue:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> wow TC.. it was just a question.. if you think there was something else.. :thumbs_do
> 
> the only thing though.. I've seen more onida's blow up than any other bow combined hopefully the quality has improved.. and it was paper cup , not paper clip.. I was just asking a plain question.. if your satisfied shooting a paper plate at 20 yards that would be good too..
> 
> G


Gilles, who pooped in your cereal?


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Poundage??*

Griz;

Where are you going to be hunting?? One of the main reasons I ask, is that in Ontario anyway, the lowest poundage allowed by law for moose with a vertical bow is 49#. Just trying to help out here, as I wouldn't want someone to get into trouble.

I am not saying that the bow won't get it done with her set-up, as many people have shot many, many moose with recurves and longbows that don't develop anywhere near the energy your wife's probably does, but that is our law here.

Take care,

Rob :darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> How can you tell it it's a sweet bow, what methods did you use.. are you shooting paper cup size groups at 70 meters?
> 
> G


 What the F...Gilles? 

He didn't say the bow was a shooter...he said what a girl and a great shot..meaning the shooter. I can't believe that post came from you...did Fireball get his hands on your laptop?


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright guys, give Gilles a break now:cheers:

Good point 3D-GURU, your right, here in Western Canada, in our area, the minimum draw weight for moose is 45#. The Oneida Talon bow is a 35# - 55# and she can draw 50# weight. I really think its a good idea you pointed that out because there is a reason why the draw weights required by law need to be respected. As law abiding citizens, we need to remaiin within the regulations of the provinces we hunt in :thumbs_up

I truly miss Ontario, had many fun moments in and around the Larder Lake / Matachewan area. One of my greatest shots on a nice Pope and Young Ruffed Grouse happened there. I so remember walking out behind station road, behind Larder Lake, when I saw two other hunters hunting grouse with shot guns and I had my PSE Challenger ( 1984 ) and large snuffers. They smiled when they first saw me and asked me if I knew how to use " that thing ". About an hour later, we crossed paths again and they saw that I had three ruffies tied to my belt. The older fella said, " Well there you go, I would have never thought", chuckled and shook his head and congratulated me. 

Been a while now


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here's one of her using traditional equipment and her Ruffed Grouse :thumbs_up


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sorry for the smart remarks*

Grizz, sorry for the smart remarks.. not sure what I was thinking.. I guess I should have kept taking my meds..

Gilles


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

No need to apologize Gilles, just remember too keep smiling


----------



## whitetailnut (Aug 19, 2005)

Grizzlybear01 said:


> Yes, they do look like science fiction but do they ever shoot nice and smooth. Plus the quality of service you get from Oneida is second to none :thumbs_up
> 
> Beautiful part of the country your in, passed through there going to and coming back from Saskatoon.


Where are you from? Being sarcastic huh? So where are you going on the moose hunt? Depending on what happens with my draws this year, I'm thinking about a moose hunt this year. Bonehead sask government took away the archery mule deer season this year in my zone.:angry:


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

We are from the Northwest Territories and we will be bowhunting moose in Alberta this year, more precisely in the Peace River area. We could have gone there two years ago but decided to hunt another zone closer to Edmonton.


----------



## blackegale2 (Dec 13, 2008)

Good luck to you and the wife grizz with the hunt and yes oniedas are fun to shoot,and a good bow,


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I kind of thought "a great shot" referred to the photo - very scenic area.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*firefox*

Anybody using Firefox?.. I have 2 different computers, one with xp and one with linux and both use firefox as a browser and I only seen the picture this morning at work which has IE..

I see non link, not file properties.. in the top photo I just see the bow description and mentioning it as one sweet lady.. no picuture of a lady , no nothing.. same with the p&Y grouse..

I can see how my reply got off wrong (insert foot in mouth here..)

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> Anybody using Firefox?.. I have 2 different computers, one with xp and one with linux and both use firefox as a browser and I only seen the picture this morning at work which has IE..
> 
> I see non link, not file properties.. in the top photo I just see the bow description and mentioning it as one sweet lady.. no picuture of a lady , no nothing.. same with the p&Y grouse..
> 
> ...


I'll check with admin to see if there's any way to correct this for you ..... I haven't heard of any problems with folks using FireFox, but with recent updates etc. there may be some blocking filters or something like that :noidea:

I'll forward this to them, and hopefully we'll get an answer for you soon :thumb:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> Anybody using Firefox?.. I have 2 different computers, one with xp and one with linux and both use firefox as a browser and I only seen the picture this morning at work which has IE..
> 
> I see non link, not file properties.. in the top photo I just see the bow description and mentioning it as one sweet lady.. no picuture of a lady , no nothing.. same with the p&Y grouse..
> 
> ...





pintojk said:


> I'll check with admin to see if there's any way to correct this for you ..... I haven't heard of any problems with folks using FireFox, but with recent updates etc. there may be some blocking filters or something like that :noidea:
> 
> I'll forward this to them, and hopefully we'll get an answer for you soon :thumb:


I use FF exclusively and I can see them both just fine... that's kinda odd... I've checked your account settings and they are all normal. I'm not sure why you aren't seeing the pics.. :set1_thinking: The new updates have not caused any issues with images that I've been made aware of from anyone else.. 

Can you see images in other threads? Such as this one.... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1054476804&postcount=1


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> Anybody using Firefox?.. I have 2 different computers, one with xp and one with linux and both use firefox as a browser and I only seen the picture this morning at work which has IE..
> 
> I see non link, not file properties.. in the top photo I just see the bow description and mentioning it as one sweet lady.. no picuture of a lady , no nothing.. same with the p&Y grouse..
> 
> ...


Firefox works fine for me on Win XP:noidea:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Grizzlybear01 said:


> Here's one of her using traditional equipment and her Ruffed Grouse :thumbs_up


Quick question, how skittish are the grouse in your neck of the woods? They are pretty abundant here, but come hunting season, they won't let you within 100 yards of them. Very skittish here in Southern Québec


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'll check when I get home*

I have 2 different operating systems.. I'll have to wait until I get home.. I'm at work right now..

This is not new for me.. I remeber a while back viewing a thread with no ideal what was going on..

is the grouse question for me?

In northern ontario grouse are very pentiful in areas.. one can usually see 200+ for the week and 300-400 in good years.. 20 in bad years.. I've only used my bow for the last 8 years and only 1 year did I get my last bird (15th) on my very last day.. I've limited out for the day at 9 Am too.. they are somewhat skidish.. you do have to run after them quite a lot shooting them with a bow.. 

I thing 3d-guru is seeing the same in red lake..(north western ontario)

G


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Employers will often filter out sites such as photobucket and some others that member use to link images....The two images in the thread are linked from Photobucket.. my guess is that your IT dept is filtering your content so you can't see everything on the net..


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*photobucket*



IGluIt4U said:


> Employers will often filter out sites such as photobucket and some others that member use to link images....The two images in the thread are linked from Photobucket.. my guess is that your IT dept is filtering your content so you can't see everything on the net..


working fine at work with IE.. it's my home one (2 of them) using FF.. 

you mention photobucket? is that what is being used above?

G


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Grouse*



ontario moose said:


> I have 2 different operating systems.. I'll have to wait until I get home.. I'm at work right now..
> 
> This is not new for me.. I remeber a while back viewing a thread with no ideal what was going on..
> 
> ...


Gilles is right. In good years, it is nothing to see hundreds of them in a week. We shoot ruffies, sharptails, and spruce grouse with the bow all of the time when hunting moose, and quite often limit out every day (5 ruffies and sprucies mixed, and 5 sharptails). They can be skittish some years, but most times when you come across a flock, you can usually get a few of them before any of them realize something is wrong.

Good times.

Rob


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Its about the same here. We have a really huge population of Spruce Grouse, you can easily see over 200 in one morning on the gravel road heading South. They are found in packs of 5 to 15 birds in one location. Our Sharptails are really skittish and hard to get with a bow. Our Ruffed Grouse population is also plentifull although they usually come out in specific areas and at specific times of the day. Our Blue Grouse are also pretty skittish. The bird that is most fun to bowhunt is the Ptarmigan, it rarely flies away and usually likes to keep roughly 20 yards between it and you, they also are really good at ducking an arrow


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> working fine at work with IE.. it's my home one (2 of them) using FF..
> 
> you mention photobucket? is that what is being used above?
> 
> G


Yes, both of the images in this thread are hosted on photobucket...


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

*She can cook a mean bear stew, we took a picture of it *

We invited a whole bunch of friends to share a good bear stew. It was January 1, 2009 and -49 degrees Celcius, it took alot of birch to heat up our 20 foot diameter tipi but we all had a blast.

I stalked up to 20 yards of this bear the previous spring and as I drew, it stood up and presented me a broadside shot, double lunged and he still managed to run 40 yards.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*200?*

Grizz, are you serious.. 200 in one day.. wow that would be even more fun.. I braught my buddy up to Mattachewan last fall and he had just gotten a new pellet riffle (bee bee gun!).. 1000+ fps one.. we had our bows and pellet riffle and had a ball.. 

I've had to many weeks moose hunting were it rained the entire week and we didn't see anything, it's very had to get tags now.. so I do the bird hunting thing.. sounds silly, but I compare it to bass fishing.. we can go out in the pooring rain and still get our limit..

I get arrows from the bargain bin a the shop and take the feild tip and drill 2 holes in the at 90 degrees and glue in nails.. does it ever do a good job.. cheap too.. hit a tree, unscrew the point and move on..

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ontario Moose, I have had many wonderful years bowhunting for moose up in the Mattachewan area, that was in the mid eighties, great place for grouse too. Thick bush in some parts if I remember right


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> I have 2 different operating systems.. I'll have to wait until I get home.. I'm at work right now..
> 
> This is not new for me.. I remeber a while back viewing a thread with no ideal what was going on..
> 
> ...


IT was for Grizzly originally... but still, very informative to hear about everyone... There are some places where it's easier to go bowhunting for grouse, but usually in Northern Québec, or national and provincial parks, where they are less skittish. Here, they are highly sought after by shotgunners, so they learn to fly away from danger at first sight. Oddly enough, sit in a trailer in winter time, pulled by a tractor, and you can get within wacking distance with a pole they won't even move... Never tried it myself, but I wouldn't be surprised to see it work.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Matach*



Grizzlybear01 said:


> Ontario Moose, I have had many wonderful years bowhunting for moose up in the Mattachewan area, that was in the mid eighties, great place for grouse too. Thick bush in some parts if I remember right


I went to college in KL (84-87) and settled for 13 years in NL (88-2001) 

we hunt the mine road just past mattach.. I've also hunted north of the highway before you get there.. it's the road that goes to Seperation lake I think.. but I've had better luck on the mine road..

I did shoot my bow at the KL club in 86-90 if you happend to go out to the college on sunday nights in the winter time..

where exactly do you live now.. I'll have to look it up on the map

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ontario Moose, this world is small if you really think about it, I was raised in Larder Lake and also went to College during the same time as you, business administration marketing. I also shot at the club there.....not too many instinctive shooters at that time if I remember, there were only a few of us.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'm using portable ff and I see the images*



IGluIt4U said:


> Yes, both of the images in this thread are hosted on photobucket...


I'm using portable ff now and I can see the images..

for some reason I screwed something up with my installed ff since the last upgrade.. I tried uninstalling it and re-installing it and the same results.. I see some images and not others.. mmm.. maybe an axe or hammer would help.

and my mini 9 ff with ubuntu works fine.. I must have been drinking when I looked at it..

Gilles


----------



## OneidaStealth (Apr 18, 2004)

love moose hunting with a bow i use a supertuned stealth eagle myself grats good luck and i'll wave from my camp this fall up in nw ontario


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Oneida Stealth, we will also be waving back from the Peace River area. This is a picture of a wild boar bowhunt we went on in " la region de la Mauricie " in the province of Quebec. My wife comes from Trois Rivieres. Actually this picture was taken in 1994 and we had all harvested aboar that day. 

She was using a 45# Check Mate Hunter recurve with aluminm arrows and Zwickey Eskimo broadheads. A gorgeous 15 yard shot, double lung and the boar was down within 30 yards. She was pretty excited about that, good for her.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Here she is with her recurve at 20 yards...*

Our German Shepherd enjoys looking for arrows ( the old man's arrows ) that fly in the bush.


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

We were practicing shooting in our treestands today and here are a few pics.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*no snow?*

is that how high you have to be to get out of the snow?

G


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

LOL Our snow is almost gone, the Liard river broke two days ago and our flood watch is off for now, waiting fot the Mackenzie to break up. A gorgeous day out in the bush !!! How's your spring coming Ontario Moose?

Two nights in a row where I can't get close to my blackie, will try him again in a few hours, they are pretty skittish


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

A few pictures of our 2007 moose hunt. We were bowhunting near the Liard River which is situated in the Northwest Territories, just above the province of British Columbia. We heard a few moose that year and seen a really big bear.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Grizzlybear01 said:


> A few pictures of our 2007 moose hunt. We were bowhunting near the Liard River which is situated in the Northwest Territories, just above the province of British Columbia. We heard a few moose that year and seen a really big bear.


May I express my envy about your hunting whereabouts?:wink:


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you Pierre, we do live in a very beautiful Canadian location, the olny thing we miss is maple sirop  LOL 

Les fameuses oreilles de crisses !!!!! Yeah


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Grizzlybear01 said:


> Thank you Pierre, we do live in a very beautiful Canadian location, the olny thing we miss is maple sirop  LOL
> 
> Les fameuses oreilles de crisses !!!!! Yeah


:drool:

Maybe someday I'll visit NWT, and I'll show you how to make those oreilles de crisse


----------



## Grizzlybear01 (Apr 5, 2009)

Pierre, we'll always have a place for ya 




















And here is a aerial picture of Fort Simpson that we took coming back from the Liard Range.










Cheers


----------

